
Ask HN: SaaS owners how do you develop integrations with other services? - sochix
Hello Hackers and SaaS owners!
Nowdays clients want to have a tons of integrations with 3-rd party services, like Jira, Trello, Slack, Telegram, etc. How do you develop such integrations for your product? Did you start from scratch or use some boilerplate code? Maybe there is some cool SaaS service for that?<p>I&#x27;m curious because I think maybe here is a niche for the SaaS.
======
buildfocus
In short, I don't, but it's an interesting idea! Have you seen
[https://segment.com](https://segment.com)? It's a similar concept, for
analytics services only. You set up segment in your app once, and they act as
a middleman, such that you can turn other services on top on and off at will.
Seems to have been a huge success.

You'd need to find a set of integrations that all fundamentally revolve around
a similar data model though (chat, or task trackers, or whatever), you're not
going to be able to sync anything to anything.

~~~
sochix
Thank you for your response! Why you decided to avoid integrations for your
SaaS?

